# Need A Lathe



## Caleb85 (May 15, 2016)

i am wanting a 12-36 or 14-40 grizzly, I am about to buy new but wanted to see if there were any nice used ones out there. I can pickup! Thanks!!


----------



## Chipper5783 (May 15, 2016)

I'm not sure I understand the question.  Of course there are plenty of nice used machines.  What are you looking for, how much are you prepared to pay, how far are you prepared to haul or ship it?  In which case, perhaps new is your best choice.


----------



## Caleb85 (May 15, 2016)

Where would one find a used one? I'm going to buy a new one but I was just seeing if there was a different route. Will be using for gunsmithing. I could to 200 to 300 miles for the right one.


----------



## dave2176 (May 15, 2016)

I have the G4003G and love it. In the $3,500 price range it is the one I would buy again. One place it may lack in though I have no complaint currently is the motor mount. Coolidge did a great mod on his motor mount that I will copy down the road.
Dave


----------



## BGHansen (May 15, 2016)

I have a Rockwell 10 x 36, Clausing 5418 12 x 24 and a Grizzly G0709 14 x 40.  The Grizzly is my main machine, probably approaching $6K into it with tooling, tool cart, taper attachment, DRO and 5-C lever style collet closer.  I haven't had any issues with the lathe.  There are plenty of newer model (less than 20 years old) lathes out there on Craig's List and eBay.  Or take a 4 hour trip from Mound City to Springfield, MO and visit Grizzly first hand.  Might be a scratch and dent in the back for a deal.

Lots of guys buy used South Bend lathes in the 13" and heavy 10" size.  Thousands of those out there though you'll most likely have to spend some time rebuilding it.  Lots of posts here about getting a better finish with a belt driven as opposed to a gear head lathe.  If you see a number of levers on the top half of the head stock it's probably a gear head lathe.

Lot's of guys here swear by the quality and service of Precision Matthews.  I have no personal experience with them (yet), but you won't find many complaints about PM products on this site.  Grizzly products probably rate a 75% approval rating.

Bruce


----------



## Chipper5783 (May 15, 2016)

I don't know what the used sources are in your area.  Probably CL and Kijiji, perhaps a local equivalent, e-bay, machinery dealers, networking, auctions, word of mouth, . . . . .   It is tough to go very far for a used machine: you spend time and money getting there and it may not pan out.

What time frame are you working on?  Do you have constraints on power, weight, transport, unloading, cost.   If you can handle over 2000 pounds, 3 phase and any voltage, then some nice options may open up.

I bought my first machine used (close to new, very clean) from a dealer, I paid commercial shipping and had an electrician help me hook it up - it cost a lot.  I learned a lot, I still have that first machine and use it quite a bit.  As I gained experience, I kept looking for additional machines.  I have since bought 5 more good sized machines, and several little ones, for about the price of that first machine.

Obviously, do the best you can, but it is a great hobby - jump in and get started. Nothing wrong with buying new.  Actually, purchasing the machine is only the beginning.


----------



## Caleb85 (May 15, 2016)

Power is not a problem, and shipping isn't either, if my 3500 can't hold it, I'm sure my peterbuilt can!


----------



## planeflyer21 (May 17, 2016)

If you are looking for used, you need to judiciously pour over ads in Craigslist and Backpage every day.

After doing many comparisons and looking at many testimonies of Grizzly 4003, the 4003G, and the Precision Matthews PM1236, I had decided to get a new PM1236.

Then a used "less than 40 hours" 4003 popped up locally on Craigslist, for well below a new price, with the stand and extra tooling.  I wanted to get started sooner than I wanted to save up cash, so I got the 4003.


----------

